# 2010 TCR Advanced Owners???



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi all, I've made the decision to go with the TCR Advanced 2 and will be placing my order with the LBS this week... I'm really excited! Especially since it has Ultegra 6700! I've heard great things about that... I'm coming from a Specialized Allez Elite... It's got Shimano 105 so I think the jump to Ultegra will be noticeable. Also, the fact that it's a complete carbon frame. I can't wait to feel the difference!

Any input, opinions or advice is appreciated!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Srsly? No TCR Advanced owners frequent this place? I guess Giant doesn't sell as many bikes as I would have thought.


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

Well they are the largest bike manufacturers in the world so I wouldnt say they dont sell.. I own a TCR Advanced, I bought the 2010 TCR Advanced 3 (I work at a shop so I got it for dirt cheap) and sold all the componentry and put on the 2010 SRAM Force gruppo with easton EA90SLX wheels, Easton Bars and a dura ace cassette. So far I love it and its super light and responsive!


----------



## fancynancy's (Nov 3, 2005)

*Good Choice*

Yes, you made a great choice on the frame-it is tremendously awesome, flies up and downhill, humms along on the flat. Can't comment on ultegra but coming from 105 you should be happy!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Good to know! I can't wait! I ordered it last night. Could take 3 weeks to get here though.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, does anyone know if the rear hangar is removable?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Still nothing??? I asked about the Advanced at my LBS and I was told 3 weeks also so I think I am going to spend the extra $500 and get the SL. 
The way he made the new Ultegra group sound, it sounds like a big upgrade from the older sets.

Keep us posted.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

spend the money!
Giant is very tight with inventory right now and have been told you will probably have to wait until 2011 roll out to get an ISP model..

the SL rides as smooth as the Advanced at 85-90psi..lol

nice choices-both


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

a_avery007 said:


> spend the money!
> Giant is very tight with inventory right now and have been told will probably have to wait until 2011 roll out to get an ISP model..
> 
> the SL rides as smooth as the Advanced at 85-90psi..lol
> ...


LOL 85-90 PSI huh? I think I may need to remember that when things get too bumpy... I suppose I will be parting with some money soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

JimT said:


> Still nothing??? I asked about the Advanced at my LBS and I was told 3 weeks also so I think I am going to spend the extra $500 and get the SL.
> The way he made the new Ultegra group sound, it sounds like a big upgrade from the older sets.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Yeah, still nothing on my end. Just playing the waiting game! Ugh!

I'll post pics and start a Giant pics thread if someone doesn't start one first. * Hopefully we can get a bit more activity in this forum! * I love talking about bikes, especially to other owners of the same brand/model.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Spoke to the LBS yesterday and they think it's going to be here by Tuesday of next week! OMG!!!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Hang in there Skillz, at least you know what your doing, I am in limbo until I hear back from TREK in regards to my frame replacement. It will be here before you know it and you will love it all the more!!!

JimT


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Haven't heard from them today... Hopefully soon! I've got a race tonight anyway and then tomorrow is the big group ride... I'd like to take it out on a solo-ride for the first ride anyway. So no rush... Oh, I also ordered some gray bartape to match the saddle from Fizik and I haven't received that yet anyway... Should be any day now though...

I'm stoked!!!!!!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Hang in there Skillz, good luck with the race but, Hey, mine is here!!! I went to my LBS and there it was. I had them unpack it and I took a few pics. Yes, baby's first pics... Sorry, this is the first "real" bike I have bought new so I am really excited... Unfortunately my pedals and shoes wont be here until probably friday or Monday  

I am thinking about having them change the tape to white though.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Whoa! That's awesome! Thanks for the pics! I didn't know they already had the cranks and bottom bracket all put together in shipping... I thought the LBS did all that! Coolness! Those SL frames are sweet looking!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

View attachment 198614


Here's my first pic! Took it yesterday as I went to checkout the build. Picking it up tonight and hope to have better pics soon!

Oh yeah and since this pic, dark gray bartape has been added to match the saddle and Zipp carbon cages. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

That is Sweet!!! Wish we could ride together on their maiden voyages haha.... 

Enjoy, I am still waiting on my pedals from PBK, I was hoping they would be in today


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

JimT said:


> That is Sweet!!! Wish we could ride together on their maiden voyages haha....
> 
> Enjoy, I am still waiting on my pedals from PBK, I was hoping they would be in today


Oh man, I was in the same boat, but somehow my pedals from PBK made it out alright... But not until that volcanic stuff was over with! You should have them sometime soon!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay, here's a better pic!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I love the black on black look. That's an awesome ride.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks, and what you can't see in the pic is the carbon weave that is there all over the bike. I love that look! The dark gray bartape goes great with the silver on the seat tube and the silver that's on the front of the fork section. It turned out really looking good! 

I rode it around today for about 30 miles... And I'm so stoked!!! I'll update this page in the morning with a ride report! 

Hope you get your pedals tomorrow JimT!!!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The bike you have purchased has incredible stiffness, and everyone that sees me on mine has a compliment. The bike handles descends like a dream and is really fast to accelerate. I have the 2009 model after falling in love with the frame that had just been unpacked. 
Giant is growing rapidly and their product line is incredible. 
Don't forget the fizik seat has a clip underneath so that you can clip in a fizik brand saddle bag without it touching your seatpost. This is important so that you don't get marks on your carbon. 
Congratulations on a beast of a ride.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the vid. Nothing like a little brand propoganda to motivate ya!!! 

I cant wait until they come out with more cool accessories. 

Jimt


----------



## Losiho (May 1, 2010)

Congrats. Looks great.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Hooben said:



> The bike you have purchased has incredible stiffness, and everyone that sees me on mine has a compliment. The bike handles descends like a dream and is really fast to accelerate. I have the 2009 model after falling in love with the frame that had just been unpacked.
> Giant is growing rapidly and their product line is incredible.
> Don't forget the fizik seat has a clip underneath so that you can clip in a fizik brand saddle bag without it touching your seatpost. This is important so that you don't get marks on your carbon.
> Congratulations on a beast of a ride.


Man, that's a great video! Thanks for posting. Yeah, I'm hoping to pickup a Fizik saddle bag today or tomorrow. And I love my Fizik saddle! Moreso than my Specialized Toupe on my Allez. I had no idea a saddle could be so comfy!

Can't wait to do my first hill-repeat ride on it tonight!!!!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

JimT said:


> Thanks for the vid. Nothing like a little brand propoganda to motivate ya!!!
> 
> I cant wait until they come out with more cool accessories.
> 
> Jimt


Are you looking for anything particular, or just more cool stuff to choose from?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

ISP seatpost clamp adaptor

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/partsaccessories/product/112/29416/

anyone know where to order this?


----------



## giant_tcr3 (May 4, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> Okay, here's a better pic!


beauty!! I think your chains short?


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Gorgeous looking bike I must say.

I'd love to try one of those out.

I've been riding a TCR2 from 2003 for....can it be? SEVEN YEARS now?


----------



## kazeebo (Jun 2, 2007)

*My 2010 TCR SL 3*

Nice choice gents. Ordered mine back in Sept '09 and it's been flying ever since. It's my first Giant (after '91 Specialized Allez, '00 Trek 5200, '06 Moots Vamoots) and it's a great ride with a great build. Enjoy!


----------



## HiImSeth (Jun 3, 2009)

Sweeeeeet! I love my new Giant TCR Advanced 3! It's freakin awesome. Rides like a dream and totally owns my 05 Specialized Allez (first road bike). I know this post is worthless without pictures, but I promise I'll snap some as soon as the rain goes away.

Carry on.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

HiImSeth said:


> Sweeeeeet! I love my new Giant TCR Advanced 3! It's freakin awesome. Rides like a dream and totally owns my 05 Specialized Allez (first road bike). I know this post is worthless without pictures, but I promise I'll snap some as soon as the rain goes away.
> 
> Carry on.


Congrats! I have to agree, not many bikes better than that. It is a true professional pro-tour bike and yes you must post pics.

Enjoy it.


----------

